# How To Keep My Horse In the Fence??



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Leave out the barbed wire and I think you have described a good horse fence. I would also suggest mesh wire fencing designed for horses, small squares at the bottom, or all small squares so hooves can't get caught, or v-mesh. Adding elecrtic, at least at the top, will help a lot to discourage testing the fence, but it needs to have a good zap and have a good grounding system to be reliable.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> Leave out the barbed wire and I think you have described a good horse fence. I would also suggest mesh wire fencing designed for horses, small squares at the bottom, or all small squares so hooves can't get caught, or v-mesh. Adding elecrtic, at least at the top, will help a lot to discourage testing the fence, but it needs to have a good zap and have a good grounding system to be reliable.


ITA with karliejaye. Nix the barbed wire completely. I wouldn't go with anything shorter than 5', make sure the holes are small enough to keep hooves from going through (look for 'non-climb horse fence') and a single strand of electric across the top with a strong charger should be sufficient.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

No barbed wire. Your guy will hurt himself bc barriers seem to be NO OBSTACLE!
Get him used to electric at the top and tie rags to it so he notices it. At LEAST 5 foot tall. Honestly, are you sure you don't want a H/J?


----------



## cheyennedonichole (Dec 25, 2013)

I actually do want him to be a H/J!! But not while I'm trying to keep him in!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Also remember that horse mesh needs to be strung very tight, so you're going to need some braces at the corners and probably every 100 feet or so.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If the horse is pushing through your fence your posts are spaced to far apart and maybe not deep enough buried to hold and push back.

Try spacing 5'5" apart, kid you not your fence just became a lot stronger.
Top board at 5' height and they are placed on the inside so the horse is pushing against the post not popping the board off the post.

2 strands of electric with a hard charge...

Horses _are_ more sensitive to electric than humans are...so a sharper jolt he will not ignore.

Your horse is just being a horse...testing and found where the weak points were and what you left vulnerable. Once he found he could get out it became a game to him to do so...

Barbed wire is for cattle not horses. The hide of a horse is not able to withstand the impact of a barb without tearing the skin...think large vet bill!!
Please forget the barb wire altogether for the horses sake.

You might also consider a second fence line placed a few feet inside of the original fence where the horse is unable to get any speed or impulsion for "pushing" through that fence line or jumping it if you think he would clear 5' fencing.

Till your fence issue is figured out though, think "the horse" you had is going to be loose more than home in the corral.


----------



## ridemcowgirl069 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had the same problems with my horse and this was with the wire mesh horse fencing. He learned how to lean on it until he was able to find a weak spot and knock it over. My husband and I went into the woods out back and cut our posts then dug them 3' in the ground with some concrete. Then we use 3 strands of high tensile wire and got a solar powered box for the hot wire for $100 at rural king. The whole pasture costs us under $200 since we were able to cut our own posts which can be the most expensive part in the end. If you don't have any woods see if there is anyone in the area that wouldn't mind you coming and cutting down some trees for them in exchange for letting you keep the lumber
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Why is he coming out would be my question here, well before type of fencing?

Is he hungry? That will send one wandering.

Other horses nearby?

Or just likes to roam?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i agree, 5' fence. with a top rail like TTTTT keep that hot wire hot. Mine escape the pasture to go roam around, just to go visit and have a looksee.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Our one fence is 5 ft no climb with a top, and middle hot wire. We used railroad ties (3 ft in the ground) as post. It was a lot of work to put up, but it's sturdy.


----------

